# removing plaster



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Doing some work at my parents place, easily 100+ years old. What is the best way you guys have found to remove plaster from a structure? I usually smack everything with the side of a hammer to break up the plaster, and then go back with an ice scraper to get the plaster off.

The plaster here is coming off MUCH harder than the plaster at my house. It seems to have a lot more hair in it, also seems thinner, yet more flexible than my house.

Mike


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

It's an old house so I'm assuming it's horse hairs or the like, but if you see short, stiff white hairs, it could be asbestos. 

The method you described for removing it is pretty much the most effective I've seen. You can try breaking the perimeter of a 2' X 2' area with the hammer and then see if you gan pry the whole chunk off. A little faster and easier cleanup. If it's a real bear and I'm removing the lathe too, I'll get behind the lathe with the claw of a hammer and take everything at once. 

My favorite way is to get someone else to do it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Sledge hammer usually makes quick work of it you can remove plaster and lathe together. Plus it is really fun beating the sh** out of everything. I've found the hardest part is cleaning up when done. A couple pieces of osb laid out makes that easier also. 
Be sure to wear some kind of respirator mask you'll be thankful later.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

It is going to be hard, dirty work no matter what. I usually find a spot where the key of the plaster has seperated from the lathe and start beating it with the side of my hammer. After the plaster is removed then I take down the lathes. I find this method easier for cleanup. The worst part is that there is usually blown in insulation in the ceiling. 

I have done two such demolitions in the last two months. On the first one, I found several snake skins in the attic area of the kitchen. They were about five feet long. Needless to say, I freaked out and had someone else do the rest of the work in that area before we hung the rock.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

fr8 train the method you described is the same method i use. bust all the keys off the back scrape it down and remove the lathe separately. it must be some tough stuff if it is giving you all those problems.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

This thing works great. I just bought one last week.

http://www.thegutster.com/

scott


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually use an ice chopper, but my old one was broken. Just picked up a new one from Tractor Supply. I'll see how it goes. I like getting the plaster off, and then the lathe. Makes for easier clean up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

use a digging shovel ,you can hit with it,and pry with it too


----------

